# Hormonal changes, anything to worry about?



## vintage_girl (Aug 21, 2012)

Every month for the past 2 years has been like clockwork, ovulate regularly, sore breasts from 3dpo till AF arrives & it lasts 7 days total (has always lasted this long even when on BCP). 

The last couple of months things have changed, no sore breasts & my last period I spotted for 3 days then full AF for 7 days. OPK still showed ovulation.

Should I be concerned? We are still trying naturally


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

With the "spotting" it could just be the last cycle working its way out, but you should really tell ur Doctor about any strange/unusual bleeding. 

Some months I have sore boobs, others I don't. Some months I suffer with bad pmt, again sometimes AF just appears with no pmt.

I'd just ask your doc when you mention the spotting, some levels may have changed or need checking out.  
Xx


----------

